# Doing some research on the 922



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

So I'm really considering going to a 922 from my current 722. I need to make a new quick-picture of my setup at home, but I'm running in Single mode.

The bedroom has a 211k but it's also got the TV2 signal diplexed in. The 922 has a Home Distribution jack, but will it be functionally identical for me? I just want to mirror TV1 upstairs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The 922 has the RF-modulated output connector... but it doesn't function as a TV2 at the moment. No idea if it ever will... as the 922 has been using TV2 as the Sling connection when Sling is engaged. Otherwise the receiver functions as single mode all the time.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The 922 has the RF-modulated output connector... but it doesn't function as a TV2 at the moment. No idea if it ever will... as the 922 has been using TV2 as the Sling connection when Sling is engaged. Otherwise the receiver functions as single mode all the time.


So in other words it's just like the 722 in single mode? Fantastic. 

Is the EHD stuff cleared up yet? I may have to 'keep' some of my son's cartoons. You can read from the EHD but can't move it back to the 922, right?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> So in other words it's just like the 722 in single mode? Fantastic.
> 
> Is the EHD stuff cleared up yet? I may have to 'keep' some of my son's cartoons. You can read from the EHD but can't move it back to the 922, right?


EHD is working correctly now. You can transfer from the EHD, to the EHD or play on the EHD. Plus the 922 recognizes up to 4 EHDs via either port using a hub. I was transferring to 2 at the same time yesterday.When I got mine in May you could only transfer from EHD to 922. And that was all. When we got S108 we could then play from EHD. And now with S109 we can do it all.

But, a word of caution. Several of us have experienced missed recordings. And I missed one again last night. History shows it completed along with timer start and stop times and recording start and stop times. And that's why I'm glad I kept a 622 for backup.

Also the 922 will not integrate the Google TV box. Yet. Of course the other 3 would not 3 weeks ago so I believe another update will be along soon.

All that said I still like the 922. More so now that the EHD is fully functional.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

olguy beat me to it... S109 did indeed finally add ability to archive TO the EHD... so aside from whatever lingering bugs might yet to be discovered, you should expect the same features with EHD on the 922.

Technically more, as olguy says, since I could be mistaken but I don't think the 622/722 series supports multiple EHDs at the same time like the 922 does.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm not as worried about occasional missed timers. 

The EHD from the 722 will work fine on the 922, right? No reassociation required?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Everything should be fine as long as you make sure you activate the 922 before you deactivate the 722.

The way I handled a receiver swap-out when I replaced my 622 a while back is the way I recommend it...

1. Archive everything from your 722 to an EHD if you have stuff on there that you want to keep.

2. Connect and activate the new 922 and verify that it does allow use of the EHD.

3. Then and only then have the 722 de-activated from your account.

In theory it shouldn't matter about the order but I'm always wary making account changes and am paranoid that they might deactivate the EHD "key" on the old receiver before the new receiver has been activated on the same account.


----------

